# KFC build



## buickestate (Oct 24, 2012)

over the week end I picked up a walther's life like HO KFC structure. My better half wants me to build it for the yet unbuilt layout. the past few evenings I've started to tinker with it, the fit isn't bad. BUT there is a toyish quality to this kit... so


----------



## buickestate (Oct 24, 2012)

there is still a lot of work ahead


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

It looks like you're scratch building a new building, based on the kit, but adding more detail to the new one? Nice!
Keep up the good work


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I've got one. I wish I had taken the time to actually paint it rather than just assembling as molded. You're right - it's very toy-like.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Finger lickin' good!

TJ


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow looking great


----------



## buickestate (Oct 24, 2012)

not much progress, I caught a bad cold virus...


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice modeling....


----------



## buickestate (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## buickestate (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## buickestate (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## buickestate (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## buickestate (Oct 24, 2012)




----------

